# Inside my boots



## teachski (Apr 23, 2006)

What do you have inside your ski boots?

I have just a thin sock and my foot.  I am careful to make sure that there are no cuffs from my long johns or ski pants inside and that there is nothing else that will compromise the fit (no heaters, no charcoal heating warmers, no "extra" inner soles, only the ones that belong there).

I used to think that more in the boot was better...but I discovered the truth.

Note added later in the day:  Custom footbeds are considered as part of the boot that belongs there...not part of the additional stuff you put in.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 23, 2006)

The worlds most repulsing smell that no amount of febreeze will get rid off.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 23, 2006)

I voted foot and thin sock, but I also have a custom footbed.

BTW-anyone who wears 2 pair of socks has a poor fitting boot indeed.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2006)

My foot and a thin (but not ultra-thin) sock.  My feet for the most part are OK.  I was taught from the beginning always to pull my socks up high and not stick anything else like long underwear in the boot.  As for boot heaters, I haven't felt the need yet to get the electronic ones.  I'm afraid to try the disposible ones that I use for my hands because I don't think there is much room in there and think it might mess up the fit and make my foot uncomfortable.


----------



## Robbski (Apr 24, 2006)

My foot, a very thin sock and an excellent custom orthotic from Jeff Bokum.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2006)

Robbski said:
			
		

> My foot, a very thin sock and an excellent custom orthotic from Jeff Bokum.


Likewise, except for the VERY thin sock.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

My foot and a thin sock. I found that one mistake many people make, myself included, when they first start is cutting off cirulation. This can be done in a number of different ways, 1. by tightening down on the boot too much, 2. by putting on too many sock. The cutting off of circulation will only make your feet colder.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> My foot and a thin sock. I found that one mistake many people make, myself included, when they first start is cutting off cirulation. This can be done in a number of different ways, 1. by tightening down on the boot too much, 2. by putting on too many sock. The cutting off of circulation will only make your feet colder.


I would add; 3. tucking their pant legs into the tops of the boots, which not only can cause discomfort, but also restricted blood flow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I would add; 3. tucking their pant legs into the tops of the boots, which not only can cause discomfort, but also restricted blood flow.


And makes you look like a gaper...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> And makes you look like a gaper...


Especially if they're jeans...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 26, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Especially if they're jeans...




No offense meant to the Hunter fans here, definitely the best area I've been to within day-trip distance of NYC.... 

But I hear about the reputation as having skiers with jeans, and then when I went there a couple years back, there really were a noticeable number of skiers in jeans.  I went on a weekday and there were almost no lines anywhere, yet in the very short lines I often saw skiers with jeans.  Pretty funny.  I don't want to criticize people's wardrobes or suggest that you have to spend more money...but if I were wearing jeans I'd at least throw a pair of exercise pants on top.  It would look less funny, but more importantly, they'd hold up much better if they got wet.  Wet (or cold) jeans suck.


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2006)

*The Denim Daredevil!*


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *The Denim Daredevil!*



Thanks for the link, great thread


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2006)

kcyanks1 said:
			
		

> No offense meant to the Hunter fans here, definitely the best area I've been to within day-trip distance of NYC....
> 
> But I hear about the reputation as having skiers with jeans, and then when I went there a couple years back, there really were a noticeable number of skiers in jeans.  I went on a weekday and there were almost no lines anywhere, yet in the very short lines I often saw skiers with jeans.  Pretty funny.  I don't want to criticize people's wardrobes or suggest that you have to spend more money...but if I were wearing jeans I'd at least throw a pair of exercise pants on top.  It would look less funny, but more importantly, they'd hold up much better if they got wet.  Wet (or cold) jeans suck.



No offense taken...I see jeans wherever I go skiing though, not just Hunter.

At one time, ages ago, jeans were actually considered a skiing fashion statement. 

But skiing with a wet rear end sucks big time.


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2006)

kcyanks1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, great thread


You're welcome. My favorite part of Marc's initial post is "the half bent over tuck attempt with the poles under the armpits sticking up like to radio antennae"... :lol: Good stuff. We were all there at one point...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> You're welcome. My favorite part of Marc's initial post is "the half bent over tuck attempt with the poles under the armpits sticking up like to radio antennae"... :lol: Good stuff. We were all there at one point...




Marc does seem to have a way with words   I found the discussion and links to the flourescent ski suits pretty amusing too.  I never skied in a one-piece, but I did once have a jacket full of bright colors.  It was warm, it was on sale (wonder why!), I was young...  It lasted a number of years, and when I out grew it I got a nice, dark navy jacket


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> No offense taken...I see jeans wherever I go skiing though, not just Hunter.
> 
> At one time, ages ago, jeans were actually considered a skiing fashion statement.
> 
> But skiing with a wet rear end sucks big time.


Yup, folks still ski with jeans on at every mountain.  Personally I don't care, I just know I wouldn't want to spend a day in the cold with wet pants on.  Been there, done that...

As long as they're out there enjoying the mountain is all that matters. :beer:


----------



## teachski (Apr 26, 2006)

I actually skied in jeans this year...on a spring day.  I had no intention of skiing.  I went to an area to meet a friend who worked at the area and we decided to ski.  I had jeans on...no longjohns under them or anything.  My old boots were in my car, I had put them there to show to a coworker who was interested in them.  I got some demo skis and rental poles and out we went.  Fortunately, the jeans had wider, almost "bell bottoms", cuffs and did not have to be tucked into the boot or pulled up so they were uncomfortable.

I am a "WEEBLE" so the pants stayed dry except the cuffs and my butt from the chair.  We skied for about 2 hours.


----------



## bigbog (May 10, 2006)

*BIG WoooHooo for Intuition Liner!.......*

Hey,
Well, cause of my initially ordering the *Wrong Size* :roll: ..I received my Intuitions ~Apr 25th...;-), but they are really nice....flexible but not thick & cushy!!...have nice density!....am I stoked for next season or what...


----------



## 2knees (May 10, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Especially if they're jeans...



what about corduroy?  I love the WHOOSHING sound when i ski in them.

anyway, one thin sock and my perpetually smelly feet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2006)

One thin ski sock and a sweet custom footbed by Keith Holmquist at Hunter.


----------

